# Books?



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I was at Lowes today and saw they had several soft cover woodworking books on general woodworking and also plans to build things. 

I was wondering if there are some that are considered favorites?


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

The most valuable,book by far is "Understanding Wood" by Bruce Hoadley. Many of the questions coming up here about wood movement etc is well explained there. Including chart for the most common wood and their characteristics. It has great chapters on most important aspects of wood knowledge and technology.
Krenov's books are an inspiration. 
If you go to the Taunton press website you'll find good books by Tage Frid now included in a classic collection of three books- I'd have to go to. My library to remind me the exact name.
I could review a lot more. What is/ are your main areas of interest. The books mentioned are of a general nature. I have been collecting the "best" for 30 yrs. I have a large turning section as well as general furniture making.
Bob


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Midlandbob said:


> The most valuable,book by far is "Understanding Wood" by Bruce Hoadley. Many of the questions coming up here about wood movement etc is well explained there. Including chart for the most common wood and their characteristics. It has great chapters on most important aspects of wood knowledge and technology.
> Krenov's books are an inspiration.
> If you go to the Taunton press website you'll find good books by Tage Frid now included in a classic collection of three books- I'd have to go to. My library to remind me the exact name.
> I could review a lot more. What is/ are your main areas of interest. The books mentioned are of a general nature. I have been collecting the "best" for 30 yrs. I have a large turning section as well as general furniture making.
> Bob


I would be interested in your advice for turning books. I'm interested in everything, from tips and tricks, basics thru to advanced and specialty

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Oh no, it's the original Ted again. :thumbdown:

Edit poster was banned.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I would be interested in your advice for turning books. I'm interested in everything, from tips and tricks, basics thru to advanced and specialty
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Dave I have the following books.

Doc Green;s Fixtures and Chucks for Woodworking. If you only want to buy a single book, for my library, it would be this one.
Fixtures and Chucks for Woodturning: Everything You Need to Know to Secure Wood on Your Lathe: Clarence Green: 9781565235199: Amazon.com: Books

Well written, excellent pictures and illustrations. Doc Green made all the jigs he talks about in the book. I will be surprised if you do not find something useful in the book. I did.
All wood turners have to figure out some method to hold the wood on the lathe.

A fellow Australian, Mike Darlow's Fundamentals of Woodturning.





Well written and excellent pictures and illustrations. A useful reference, but I am not able to pick up as much in static words as I find I can with videos.

Ernie Conover The Frugal Woodturner.
The Frugal Woodturner: Make and Modify All the Tools and Equipment You Need: Ernie Conover: 9781565234345: Amazon.com: Books

Another person in the Woodturning forum was at a club meeting where Ernie presented. He posted about the book.
A useful reference, especially if you are in a location where you cannot easily purchase some of these items, but have sufficient skills to make them yourself.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Dave. I'll have to see if I can source them.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

I bought this one. Has a lot of great info about the basics you need to know.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Many people I know claim that the Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guides are a good beginning place. They are all written by people that are popular for the work covered in each particular book.

Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide to Using Woodworking Tools: Lonnie Bird: 9781561585977: Amazon.com: Books
The Complete Illustrated Guide to Furniture and Cabinet Construction: Andy Rae: 9781561584024: Amazon.com: Books
Tauntons Complete Illustrated Guide To Turning: Richard Raffan: 9781561586721: Amazon.com: Books
Tauntons Complete Illustrated Guide To Finishing: Jeff Jewitt, Susan Jewitt: 0094115585927: Amazon.com: Books






















Many woodworkers seem to feel that these are important books for any library: (This is the short list, if anyone is interested in the long list, let me know.)

Tage Frid - Tage Frid Teaches Woodworking Vols. 1-3
Hans Wegner - Hans Wegner on Design
Bruce Hoadley - Understanding Wood: A Craftsman's Guide To Wood Technology
Sandor Nagyszlalanczy - Setting Up Shop
Mark Duginske - Mastering Woodworking Machines, The New Complete Guide to the Bandsaw
Bob Flexner - Understanding Wood Finishing: How To Select And Apply The Right Finish
James Krenov - Any of his books
Nick Engler - Woodworking Wisdom
Charles Haywood - Cabinetmaking For Beginners
Kelly Mehler - The Table Saw Book
Kiyosi Seike - The Art Of Japanese Joinery


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I am thinking that along with my subscription to shop talk magazine I will start buying books one at a time.

I think I will compile a list and go from there. Maybe a trip to half priced books is in order.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't go out and take out a loan for woodworking books, that's for sure. With the Internet so rich with content, nowadays, it's not a whole lot of trouble to find a Youtube video or a blog that will have noteworthy info about woodworking. Many of the high profile players in woodworking have their own sites with a good bit of free info. Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guides come as a set "used" from time to time. They would be a great place to start.

Paul


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

VIFmike said:


> I was at Lowes today and saw they had several soft cover woodworking books on general woodworking and also plans to build things.
> 
> I was wondering if there are some that are considered favorites?


One book, a textbook, "Cabinetmaking and Millwork" more comprehensively covers the subject, our craft, than all the others mentioned, albeit from a technical and commercial perspective.


----------

